# August Pen Box Buy- CLOSED



## Monty (Jul 31, 2007)

8/27
All the boxes are going out today. Please be sure and check your order. I may have miscounted.
I'll post what I still have available tonight.

8/23
Boxes arrived today. I'll start putting the orders together tonight and should finish this weekend and be able to mail them out Monday.
I did however forget to have Novel put the inserts in the cardboard boxes (the metal boxes come with the insert already in them). Since I had included the 5 cents per box that Novel charges to put them in in the cost, I will be refunding the difference to those that ordered the cardboard boxes by the end of this weekend.


****************************************************************************
8/13
This is now closed. I'll post updates here as they occur

***************************************************************************

8/12
This buy is closing tomorrow morning 8/13 at 6AM central time. Here is a summary of who has ordered. Please check your order for accuracy (as my fingers tend to get tangled up on the keyboard sometimes when typing). Hope everything goes as I plan so I can ship these out you in 10 - 14 days.






Still considering purchasing some of these. http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21682&cid=31879
Actual size may be different depending on if anyone else would like some. If so shoot me an email and we'll get the payment thing worked out.

**********************************************************************************************************

8/08
As of this morning, here is a summary of the buy so far. Please check and make sure you order is correct. If not or it is not listed please contact me.






> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> I thinking of adding some 6X3X3 white corrugated mailing boxes or similar size like these http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21682&cid=31879
> for bottle stoppers and kaleidescope eggs. They have to be ordered in lots of 100. The cost would probably be about $0.41 each (the additional $0.03 is the approximate cost for Novel box to ship them to me). Shipping to to you would depend on if you are ordering any other boxes or not. Will work out the shipping cost to you on an individual basis. Post here if you are interested in these boxes.


So far, no one has indicated an interest in these boxes. I'll still consider them until I close the buy if anyone is interested. 



It's time for another Pen Box Group Buy.

Iâ€™ve set up the PayPal cart again for ordering here:

http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html

Please check your total when ordering as I may have missed editing a price in PayPal.

If you have any questions, please email me. I'll close this buy at 6AM central time on August 13, 2007. 




]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Mannie - perfect timing.


----------



## Firewalker (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank You![]

Order placed


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2007)

I thinking of adding some 6X3X3 white corrugated mailing boxes or similar size like these http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21682&cid=31879
for bottle stoppers and kaleidescope eggs. They have to be ordered in lots of 100. The cost would probably be about $0.41 each (the additional $0.03 is the approximate cost for Novel box to ship them to me). Shipping to to you would depend on if you are ordering any other boxes or not. Will work out the shipping cost to you on an individual basis. Post here if you are interested in these boxes.


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have enough people in to do this buy?


----------



## lyell (Aug 8, 2007)

Monty, 

What are the sleeves you have listed. Are they needed in order to use the boxes.


Lyell
Lacey, WA

Looking for a new book, tool or most anything else from Amazon.com then use this link and help our Lions Club serve our community and the world.

http://laceysunriselions.org/Mall.htm


----------



## Monty (Aug 8, 2007)

Kenny - Have enough for the buy to take place. Will post stats later today.

Lyell - The sleeves are, well for lack of a better term, sleeves that slide over the box to keep the lid on or from opening. They make the box easier to wrap if it is for a gift. They are not actually needed in order to use the box. Some people, like me, like them. Others think they are not needed at all. It's your choice.


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 10, 2007)

Manny, Oops, [)]I just PayPaled my order.  If you don't get it quickly Email me and I will send the list

Thanks  Rob


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just sent PayPal for 20 Cardboard single(s) w/ 20 sleeve(s).


----------



## eskimo (Aug 24, 2007)

Monty,

Forgive me if I misunderstood your latest post.  However, if the intent was that I will receive 75 empty boxes, with nothing to hold the pen in place, I don't believe that will meet my needs, or my expectations.

I would prefer for you to acquire the inserts and ship me the boxes I ordered, or for you to refund my order amount and I will find another source.  I expect you will be able to return the empty boxes to Novel for a refund.

Eskimo


----------



## Monty (Aug 24, 2007)

Bob, Everything is here, boxes inserts (what holds the pen in place) and sleeves etc. Problem is everything comes in separate boxes. You will have to fold the inserts on the crease and put them in the box yourself. Novel Box will do this for us for $0.05 per box more if  requested, I forgot to request this service this time. If anyone wants me to put the inserts in the box, I will do it and keep the nickel per box, but bear in mind the you order may not ship to you on Monday as this will take extra time.


----------



## Monty (Aug 24, 2007)

Deleted the multiple post.


----------



## eskimo (Aug 24, 2007)

Monty,

Thanks for the clarification.  Obviously, I did misunderstand.

Bob


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 24, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me one way or the other. I can fold my own inserts since it will speed up when boxes get mailed.


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 29, 2007)

Got boxes in the mail already, thanks


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 29, 2007)

Got my boxes in yesterday, 8-28.  Everything looks good,  Thanks Monty

Rob


----------



## DaveM (Aug 29, 2007)

I got mine today.  Everything looks great.

Thanks for doing this buy.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 29, 2007)

Received mine today  - many thanks for another example of great service.


----------



## Boss302 (Aug 31, 2007)

Another awesome job!  Thanks again

Pat


----------

